# Adjusting Trailer Brakes



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Has anyone adjusted up the trailer brakes on their Outback? I started to do the adjustment just because the owners manual sugest to every so often.

I found it nearly impossible to do with the drop axels. Any suggestions?

I found the plug on the back side of the wheel but was having difficulty figuring out a way or a tool to use to adjust the adjustment spindal inside wheel.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I got a brake adjusting tool at the auto parts store. One end is straight and the other end is bent. The bent end just fits into the slot so you can adjust the brakes.

Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, I'm being lazy and not reading but how do you go about doing the adjustment. Do you have to jack it up? Is there a rubber plug or a steel knock-out? Kirk


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

The way I have always adjusted up rear brakes with drums is jacking the wheel slightly off the ground so it can spin freely. Then you want to adjust the brakes while spinning the wheel by hand until you start to feel some drag from the brake.

There is a rubber plug you want to remove so you can get to the adjuster.


----------

